# Banana 'Celeste'



## Ishbel (May 24, 2005)

*Banane Celeste*

This dish is from French Martinique and is a special occasion pudding.Cook in an ovenproof dish or in separate ramekin dishes. 

200g pack full fat soft cream cheese
50g light brown sugar
1 level tsp ground cinnamon
50g unsalted butter
6 large firm but ripe bananas 
3 tbsp double cream
Preheat the oven to 180°C, gas mark 4. Cream the cheese, sugar and half the cinnamon together in a mixing bowl using a wooden spoon. Melt the butter over a low heat in the frying pan.

Either slice the peeled bananas lengthways for the ovenproof dish or slice them thinly for individual ramekins.

Add the cut bananas to the melted butter and fry gently until golden brown on both sides. Distribute the browned bananas evenly, either in a large shallow ovenproof dish or ramekins. Spread the cream cheese mixture over the bananas. Drizzle the double cream over the top and sprinkle with the remaining cinnamon.

Place the banana dish in the oven and bake for 15-20 minutes until the cheese is bubbling and golden brown. Serve immediately.


----------



## PA Baker (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Ishbel!  My hubby will love this--his favorites are anything banana or any dessert with cream cheese in it!


----------



## Raine (May 24, 2005)

Does sound good. May have to give this a try.


----------



## Ishbel (May 24, 2005)

I first had it in a friend's house in Martinique.  It's wonderful!


----------



## Alix (May 25, 2005)

I have a daughter who will adore this. Her birthday cake request is always Boston Cream Pie with bananas in the middle, so this is right up her alley. Thanks Ishbel. I will post how mine turns out, I am going to do this one on Friday for friends.


----------



## PA Baker (May 25, 2005)

I know we've talked about this before, but I forget.  What's the American equivalent to double cream?


----------



## Alix (May 25, 2005)

I am assuming whipping cream or heavy cream.


----------



## Ishbel (May 25, 2005)

Double cream is our thickest cream - almost 'set' - but not quite as thick as clotted cream.

Alix - although the cinnamon adds a real taste to the mixture, it could be left out if it is not to your daughter's taste.


----------



## Alix (May 26, 2005)

Thanks Ishbel. Did you see the recipe for Monkey Tail Pie? Oh my word! You folks are determined to expand my waist line! I can't decide which to try first, this one or that one. I am going to let my daughter come online and pick. I will post the results. 

(OH, and I will try it WITH the cinnamon in it first!)


----------



## Ishbel (May 27, 2005)

I am doing a lot of entertaining (funny how living in a place that is a tourist destination means you ALWAYS have foreign visitors?!) at the moment - so seem to be cooking lots and lots of tried and tested recipes - which luckily are new to most of my visitors!

Just let the belt out a notch, Alix!


----------



## Alix (May 27, 2005)

Or two or three!


----------

